# Antique tractor, steam, and engine show, Cumming, GA Results



## psrumors

What an AWESOME show. I went, planning on a couple hours and ended up staying for 7. My wife was with me and she had a BLAST. They had a little of everything. I even ended up buying a little sumpin sumpin.  I'll tell more on that later.

If you are in driving distance to N. GA I highly recommend attending next year, I know I will. I have 190 pictures I will post sometime tonight or tomorrow and will add the link to this thread.

This is my favorite tractor of the show. Not because of the model but because this was the cleanest old tractor I have ever seen.

<img src="http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/846536/DSCN1428.jpg" width=600 height=450>


----------



## jodyand

That is a nice tractor it sure has some big balloon tires on it  Cant wait to see the other pictures from the show.


----------



## Live Oak

That is a sweet lookin' 820. At 76 hp, 2 cylinders, and 472 cubic inches. That machine was a torque thumper to rival modern tractors.


----------



## psrumors

*Picture Link*

This a link to 188 pictures from the show. They are relatively small. If you find a picture you would like let me know, I still have the full size orginals that are capable of being blown up to see certain details.

Hope you enjoy.

Cumming Tractor Show Pictures


----------



## memmurphy

Thanks for sharing PS 

I enjoyed them.  

Mark


----------



## Steve

This was my first tractor show. It was great! I absolutely love the old steam powered Case tractors. I could not believe the one that literaly took two people to drive. It was as big as a house. Lots of beautiful tractors. 

Lots of JD Green and IH Red. And a little of everything else. They had a nice Ford Jubilee that had been restored. 

I think I would like to get one of those little engines to fool around with. I get they run off a magneto. They were pretty cool. 

I had my wife with me....she enjoyed it as well. I cant wait for the next show!


----------



## jodyand

Thanks psrumors looks like a nice show thanks for the link you took a heck of alot of pictures.


----------

